# Roms on D2G .629



## kurpter (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Now that we have found a way to unbrick the phones and have root on the .629 version, can we install any of the custom's off the site or will they not work?

Regards


----------



## twisted69me (Feb 8, 2012)

I rooted my d2g with 629 kernel and was able to flash aokp 32 I have not tried any others yet but definitely will.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Keep us post it

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryeguy2006a (May 30, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's a GB base, it will work. We already source binaries from .629

'nuff said. Case closed.


----------



## Haroldz123 (Oct 10, 2011)

miui ROM may give process android.com error


----------

